# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Sindhu Raj - Script Writer (Elsamma) - FK Exclusive Interview - See Page 1 & 7

## Saaradhi

*Telephonic Interview held with Mr. Sindhu Raj (script writer - elsamma)...

Souhridathinte therathekku Elsammaykoppam Sindhurajum-Exclusive interview

Nammaude chodyamgalkku ellam adheham utharam nalki
@ About Elsamma's success
@ About Super stars...
@ Mullayude parajayam. Dileepinte idapedal undayathu kondano?
@ About his new projects.

Etc...*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHtsVeDbgTs&"]YouTube - Interview with Mr Sindhuraj 1[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyhxhUfppnc&feature=channel[/ame]

### thanks to Lakku bhai for conducting interview.
########   REP  poratte.......  #########

----------


## Lakkooran

*Machans..Saradhi select cheytha chodyamgal ellam chodichittundu.

Ithavana interview alppam paali. Chila aksharatheettukalum mattum vannu.

ravile 10 manikku aanu pulli time thannathu. Officeil ninnum vilikkanda vannu.

Oru roomil kayari aanu viliche. Kayyil ellavarudeyum chodyamgalude print  out okke undayirunnu. Arenkilum kayari vannal nammal ethelum interview  attend cheyyuvanennu thonnum. Aa oru prashnam manasil thonniyathu kondu  chila
paalichakal angingu patti. Ellavarum kshamikkuka....

Thanks Saradhi for arranging this.*.. :flower:

----------


## Saathan

thankssss Saaradhi and lakku....

----------


## ParamasivaM

Elsamma & mulla  alle pullide scripts..

thanks lakku & saradhi..

----------


## Bunny

*thnks saaradhi & lakku...*

----------


## National Star

> *Machans..Saradhi select cheytha chodyamgal ellam chodichittundu.
> 
> Ithavana interview alppam paali. Chila aksharatheettukalum mattum vannu.
> 
> ravile 10 manikku aanu pulli time thannathu. Officeil ninnum vilikkanda vannu.
> 
> Oru roomil kayari aanu viliche. Kayyil ellavarudeyum chodyamgalude print  out okke undayirunnu. Arenkilum kayari vannal nammal ethelum interview  attend cheyyuvanennu thonnum. Aa oru prashnam manasil thonniyathu kondu  chila
> paalichakal angingu patti. Ellavarum kshamikkuka....
> 
> Thanks Saradhi for arranging this.*..



thanks saaradhi...

laakooran ithrayum risk eduthu interview cheytha thankalku..big thankss...

----------


## KHILADI

Thanks Saradhi and Lakku....

----------


## shyamavanil

:Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome: 
Thanks Lakku and Saradiiii.......... :Shout:  :Shout:  :Shout: 
Angane Sindhurajum FK yil  :Welcome:

----------


## Munaf ikka

thankz saradi & lakkoo............

----------


## Saaradhi

> thankssss Saaradhi and lakku....


welcome saathan......
 :Hi: 



> Elsamma & mulla  alle pullide scripts..
> 
> thanks lakku & saradhi..


welcome inkal............. :Meeting:  :Meeting:

----------


## Saaradhi

> *thnks saaradhi & lakku...*


welcome JJ............ :DJ:  :DJ: 



> thanks saaradhi...
> 
> laakooran ithrayum risk eduthu interview cheytha thankalku..big thankss...


welcome NS................. :Welcome:  :Welcome: 



> Thanks Saradhi and Lakku....


welcome khilladi...................... :Hi:

----------


## Saaradhi

> Thanks Lakku and Saradiiii..........
> Angane Sindhurajum FK yil


Welcome shyamavanilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll           :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb: 



> thankz saradi & lakkoo............


welcome munaf.............. :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Rohith

kidu....... thnxx saru.. and lakku..
oru chinna request.. ithonnu typ cheyth idamo?

----------


## Aromal

thanks lakku and saaradhi...........

----------


## Frankenstein

Thanks Saaradhi and Lakku !

----------


## Saaradhi

lakku bhai..ippolaa njan muzhuvanum kettathu..............
kidu...kalakki annaaaaaaaaa......................

mammootty-johny antony kidukkum.............
prithvi - shaji action film ......puthiya mukhathe vellunna action aarikkum... :Clap:

----------


## abcdmachan

Thanks saradhi machan 4 arrangng dis intervw and lakkoo annan for conducting it....
FK rocks.....

----------


## Saaradhi

> kidu....... thnxx saru.. and lakku..
> oru chinna request.. ithonnu typ cheyth idamo?


welcome....  typingooooooooo....athenthinaa..,..20 min talk enganaa type cheyunne... nee kekku...

----------


## Saaradhi

> thanks lakku and saaradhi...........


welcome aromal maashe..................



> Thanks Saaradhi and Lakku !


welcome rsori.......................



> Thanks saradhi machan 4 arrangng dis intervw and lakkoo annan for conducting it....
> FK rocks.....


welcome prasanth...............
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Rohith

> welcome....  typingooooooooo....athenthinaa..,..20 min talk enganaa type cheyunne... nee kekku...


firewall....... :Wallbash:

----------


## Saaradhi

> firewall.......


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

try hotspot shield................

----------


## Rohith

> try hotspot shield................


*blocked*

----------


## Nishpakshan

Thankzzzz...

----------


## Saaradhi

> *blocked*


check my tips in software section............ a lot of ways i suggested there..try it.. :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## ballu

thanx lakkoo and saradhi .............

----------


## shyamavanil

> check my tips in software section............ a lot of ways i suggested there..try it..


  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## shyamavanil

motham kettu FK exclusive undello....
Prithvi Shaji movie ..ohohooh ..Makarand udan prithvi fan akum....

@ lakkuuu....Ohh super interview......Thagarthu....
Once again thanks to Lakku ,Saradhi..Pinne DD

----------


## Day Dreamer

> motham kettu FK exclusive undello....
> Prithvi Shaji movie ..ohohooh ..Makarand udan prithvi fan akum....
> 
> @ lakkuuu....Ohh super interview......Thagarthu....
> Once again thanks to Lakku ,Saradhi..Pinne DD


enikku thanks onnum venda... njan onnum cheythilla

----------


## nryn

Thanks lakku & saradhi!

----------


## KHILADI

> lakku bhai..ippolaa njan muzhuvanum kettathu..............
> kidu...kalakki annaaaaaaaaa......................
> 
> *mammootty-johny antony* kidukkum.............
> prithvi - shaji action film ......puthiya mukhathe vellunna action aarikkum...


 :Victory:  :Victory:  :Very Happy:  :Meeting:

----------


## KHILADI

> firewall.......


Enikkum :Help: ithanu prashnam..Ividuthe mikka interviesum kettitilla :Scooter:  :Neutral:

----------


## praviatfk

Thanks Saaradhi for the update..

----------


## KHILADI

> check my tips in software section............ a lot of ways i suggested there..try it..


Link  :Hi:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Evolution

thanksssssssssssss FK rocksssssssssssssss

----------


## vivek achayan

> check my tips in software section............ a lot of ways i suggested there..try it..


link poratte.......

----------


## cinemabrantan

Thanks...........

----------


## Lakkooran

Thanks All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leader

thanks Lakkooran! and Saradhi

kettilla, veettil poyittu kelkkam...........

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Thnx Saaradhi and Lakkooran.......

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks Lakkooran! and Saradhi
> 
> kettilla, veettil poyittu kelkkam...........


Iyalu kettathu thanne..




> Thnx Saaradhi and Lakkooran.......


Thanks machan

----------


## Mr.President

thaks saaradhi, lakku and DD, congrats to threesome!

----------


## Day Dreamer

> thaks saaradhi, lakku and DD, congrats to *threesome!*


dei dei....  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Saaradhi

> Link





> link poratte.......


http://www.forumkeralam.com/gadget-p...dwares-43.html

----------


## Saaradhi

> thanks Lakkooran! and Saradhi
> 
> kettilla, veettil poyittu kelkkam...........





> Thnx Saaradhi and Lakkooran.......





> thaks saaradhi, lakku and DD, congrats to threesome!


welcome all.................... :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:  :Clap: 
 :Hi:

----------


## Saaradhi

ellaarum udhaaramai *reps* ittu sahakarikuka..................

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*Thanks Saaradhi....*

----------


## rozzes

thnx lakkku and saaradhi......interview kettilla........

----------


## MalluSingh

adipoli... thankss bhaiiii

----------


## Lakkooran

> thnx lakkku and saaradhi......interview kettilla........


Thanne okke kelppikan ulla vazhi njangal alochikkundu. Video title edit cheythu 'Manka mahesh hot scene' enno 'Shalu menon in bathroom' enno mato akkum. ennale thannem rensinem karnanem kondokke open cheyyikkan pattu

----------


## Warlord

> thaks saaradhi, lakku and DD, congrats to threesome!



aliya...last page open cheythapo adyam kandathu itha... congrats to all ennu vallatum pore..... :Victory:

----------


## rozzes

> thaks saaradhi, lakku and DD, congrats to threesome!


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Siva

Thanks laKOORAAn.....nalla interview......

----------


## rozzes

> Thanne okke kelppikan ulla vazhi njangal alochikkundu. Video title edit cheythu 'Manka mahesh hot scene' enno 'Shalu menon in bathroom' enno mato akkum. ennale thannem rensinem karnanem kondokke open cheyyikkan pattu


Thanikkokke nanni parayaan vanna enne parajnaaal matheeelloo..

konni bhaagangalil telephone connection okke varunna  kaalathu,aviduthe vettammamaarude vilichu shalyam cheythu sheelcha teamsinte okke interview 
 :Mad:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Thanikkokke nanni parayaan vanna enne parajnaaal matheeelloo..
> 
> *konni bhaagangalil telephone connection okke varunna  kaalathu,aviduthe vettammamaarude vilichu shalyam cheythu sheelcha teamsinte okke interview*


??????????????????????????????

----------


## Saaradhi

ayyeeeeeeee lakkunte bhootha kaalam okke vilichu parayunne...............

nammude interviewere naattikkalle.........................

----------


## rozzes

> ??????????????????????????????


 :Liar:  :Liar:  :Liar:  :Liar:  :Liar:

----------


## Saaradhi

ayyeeeeeeee lakkunte bhootha kaalam okke vilichu parayunne...............

nammude interviewere naattikkalle.........................

----------


## Lakkooran

> 



Manyanmare patti apavadam parayal anallo thante okke ishta vinodam.
Thanikku work of eight tharunna karyam ettu :2guns:

----------


## rozzes

> Manyanmare patti apavadam parayal anallo thante okke ishta vinodam.
> Thanikku work of eight tharunna karyam ettu


 :Beee:  .........

vinayan saarumaaayi bandham pularthunna thaankal aano hey maanyan?  :Wallbash:

----------


## rozzes

> ayyeeeeeeee lakkunte bhootha kaalam okke vilichu parayunne...............
> 
> nammude interviewere naattikkalle.........................


thnx undu Saaradhi lakku enna aathmaavine kondu fkkku oru gunam undaaakki thannathil....... :Mr. Green:

----------


## Lakkooran

> thnx undu Saaradhi lakku enna aathmaavine kondu fkkku oru gunam undaaakki thannathil.......



Get out of the house!!!!!!!

----------


## Saaradhi

> thnx undu Saaradhi lakku enna aathmaavine kondu fkkku oru gunam undaaakki thannathil.......


welcome rozzes............ :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Priyan

*Tnx Saradhi & Lakkooran gr8 effortt*

----------


## Lakkooran

Spoke with Mr Sindhuraj. Pullikaran intyerview kettu. Nannyirikkunnu ennum prolsahanathinu Nandiyum paranju

----------


## Day Dreamer

Lakkooran 
 			 			FK Citizen



 :Thinking: 

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Saaradhi

> *Tnx Saradhi & Lakkooran gr8 effortt*


welcome priyaaa.....................

----------


## Saaradhi

> Spoke with Mr Sindhuraj. Pullikaran intyerview kettu. Nannyirikkunnu ennum prolsahanathinu Nandiyum paranju


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Saaradhi

*Contacted Mr sindhu raj........ 
His response:

1- He is very happy with our interview and he heard our interview..

2- He conveyed thanks to all who asked questions and all other members in Forum Keralam..

3- Also he wished all the success to our new magazine - CINEMA TICKET..

4- He promised that will give exclusive news to our FK and magazine for our success..

5- Very happy to the initiative and told this will help the small films as well in malayalam industry..

6- He shared his joy for the superhit of elsamma and conveyed that trend showing a meeshamadhavan type hit..

7- Its already safe and hoping a big hit in coming days as family audience taken the film..

8- He given support for FK and will give more contacts from the film industry for healthy discussions..* :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *Contacted Mr sindhu raj........ 
> His response:
> 
> 
> 8- He given support for FK and will give more contacts from the film industry for healthy discussions..*


 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Lakkooran

> *Contacted Mr sindhu raj........ 
> His response:
> 
> 1- He is very happy with our interview and he heard our interview..
> 
> 2- He conveyed thanks to all who asked questions and all other members in Forum Keralam..
> 
> 3- Also he wished all the success to our new magazine - CINEMA TICKET..
> 
> ...



Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing Machan

----------


## Saaradhi

welcome all.......................

----------


## Tribes

Thnks Lakkuji & Saradhi

----------


## Josh

thanx man,..........

----------


## Saaradhi

> Thnks Lakkuji & Saradhi


welcome tribes..................... :Hi:  :Rockon:

----------


## Saaradhi

> thanx man,..........


welcome joshua....................... :Hi:

----------


## Yuvaa

*Thanks saaradhi & Lakkoo* 
*njaan fuul keattu.........super*

----------


## S.K

thanks maashumaare....

----------


## Saaradhi

welcome all.....................

iniyum varietykal pratheekshikaam.......................

malayala cinemayude oru bhaagamayi FK maaraan povunnu enna soochana aanu nammude interviews-nu kittunna reponse thro views n comments.......... gollaaam.......

----------


## shyamavanil

Thanks Sidhu Raj

Congrats saradhi and lakku

----------


## Saaradhi

welcome shyama.........................

----------


## Engineers

Thats coooooooooooooooooooooooool ! Congrats Lakkooooooo & DD !

----------


## Saaradhi

welcome all...............................

----------


## aneeshs003

Thank you 

Kollammmm

----------


## Rambo

thaanks saradhi... good job... well done.. :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Rambo

thaanks lakhooo....

----------


## drishyan

Thanks a lot Lakku & Saradhi...

Chitham vijayamayirunnu ennathokke shari... pakshe ethratholam oru tharamgamaayi ennariyillaatto!!!

----------

